# Beijing Considering Sea/Air Defence Zone In South China Sea



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

China is considering declaring a new Air Defense Identification Zone (ADIZ) over the South China Sea. Prior to this in December, US Secretary of State John Kerry warned China against any move to declare an air defense zone over the sea, which is a vital transport route through which much regional and global trade passes...

Read More Here
(source: GMA News)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Here we go, soon the whole area will be controlled by China, I wish we could do away with all imports, just close that channel off and get back to manufacturing some of best products in the world.


----------

